# MLC?



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I was wondering how many of you believe your spouse has/is going through an MLC and if that's why you ended up here (whether or not you are considering separation/divorce)? 

What are some recommended readings that have helped you? 
Would you share your experience?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My estranged husband definitely had a MLC when he hit 40. And that's what ended our 20+ year marriage. Buckle your seatbelt and hold on for one heck of a wild ride!

My ride was so wild, some people actually believe my account of it is pure fiction. I never found any books particularly helpful on the actual MLC aspect of our situation. Long-term counseling was useful though. Even then I still ended up on medications because my health was deteriorating from all the stress.

Good luck on your ride!


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I found Divorce Busters to be very helpful. Underlined parts, highlighted parts and reread from time to time. For MLC's the virtue of Patience is key. It gives you game plans on how to deal with the different phases.

Fortunately, she agreed to MC after some selling by me, which also kept her in the game. She is moving home this weekend after 4 months of seperation. I know this does not mean we are out of the woods, but we have a chance to save our 20 year relationship.

I wish you well!!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

TIM, Glad to hear she is moving home. There are a few of you men that have women moving back... love these kind of updates. 

I haven't seen it go the other way much here.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

827Aug said:


> My estranged husband definitely had a MLC when he hit 40. And that's what ended our 20+ year marriage. Buckle your seatbelt and hold on for one heck of a wild ride!
> 
> My ride was so wild, some people actually believe my account of it is pure fiction. I never found any books particularly helpful on the actual MLC aspect of our situation. Long-term counseling was useful though. Even then I still ended up on medications because my health was deteriorating from all the stress.
> 
> Good luck on your ride!


I sent you something in a PM regarding stress


----------

